# The omnipresence of Jesus Christ



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am studying the omnipresence of Jesus Christ, to include the doctrine of the ubiquity of Christ's physical body. And...I need help.

Any links, sermons, articles, etc, that can help me? Any errors to avoid? Any commentary on past theological discussions in the history of the Reformation or the Church Fathers about this?


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Mar 4, 2013)

The Omnipresence of Jesus Christ: A Neglected Aspect of Evangelical Christology: Zachariades, Theodore
The kindle version is on sale for $2.99 at amazon right now.

The Omnipresence of Jesus Christ: A Neglected Aspect of Evangelical Christology: Theodore Zachariades, Michael A. G. Haykin: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

I recently bought this and have not read it yet so I can't personally attest to it being theologically sound. 
Here is partially what his biography on amazon states "His Master of Divinity and Doctor of Philosophy degrees are from the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary Louisville, KY. Prior to having his dissertation made available in July 2012 as a kindle book on Amazon, Theodore had four articles published: "Dispensation," "Kenosis," "Millennium," and "Savior," in Holman Illustrated Bible Dictionary (Nashville: Broadman and Holman, 2003)."

Let me know how it is. I probably will not be able to get around to reading it for a few months.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 4, 2013)

There might be some hints here:
Communicatio idiomatum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l...975,d.d2k&fp=1ff146335c2fd68a&biw=800&bih=437


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Any errors to avoid?



Yes, the RC and Lutheran Christological confusion which has the body of Christ being present in more than one place at one time.

Here is a previous thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/christs-ubiquity-matthew-18-20-a-48015/

Reformed Christology is one of the points at which Reformed doctrine is at its strongest. I would suggest Richard Sibbes' _Description of Christ_ for a breathtaking overview, Thomas Goodwin's _The Heart of Christ in Heaven Towards Sinners on Earth_ and _Christ Set Forth_ for some in-depth treatment, and Mark Jones' _A Christian's Pocket Guide to Jesus Christ_ for a modern discussion. Bavinck and Turretin in their respective systematics provide some very cogent and competent treatment of the issues.


----------

